# Recommendations for a 61 key midi keyboard?



## ssb (Aug 4, 2014)

I had an M-Audio Oxygen 61 that started sending weird MIDI data. I then upgraded to an Axiom Air 61. It's an awesome keyboard, but it randomly freezes, forcing me to restart cubase and power the keyboard off and on. I'm probably going to return this, but I don't know what I can trust anymore after having two terrible experiences with keyboards. I'm looking at the Novation Impulse 61, but I'm seeing bad reviews out there about this one too sending jittery MIDI data or just losing functionality.

Anyone have something they're happy with?


----------



## Martin K (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi

Not really a recommendation, but I got the Oxygen 61 and I'm really happy with it. It did start to send weird midi data as you mentioned, but turned out it was the USB cable (the computer end) that was a bit loose. I used some duct tape to tighten it and I've never had that problem since.

best,
Martin


----------



## ssb (Aug 4, 2014)

I tested that Oxygen on different ports and with different cables and it still had the same weird issues. It's definitely a hardware thing.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Aug 4, 2014)

I recently replaced my old MIDI keyboard with the Nektar Panorama P6...feels like a small miracle.


----------



## paulmatthew (Aug 4, 2014)

Akai MPK 61 or Novation 61 SL MKII . Both are big value for the money . The Akai build is very solid on these and has the MPC pads .


----------



## jiten (Aug 4, 2014)

Yup, fairly recently replaced my older keyboard with the Akai MPK 261 (newer version of the MPK 61) and am quite happy with it overall. The pads are pretty awesome, I have them set up to trigger Cubase commands/macros as well as key switches. Build quality is totally solid and all controls/knobs/faders feel really good imo. My only slight annoyance with it currently is getting used to the velocity sensitivity. When I'm playing a piano patch softly sometimes I trigger high-velocity notes that stick out. I think I have to play around with the velocity curve choices and adjust my playing though.

But for this reason, I'd strongly recommend you go and try out the key action of whatever keyboards you're considering. That aspect seems to be a strongly personal thing.

FWIW, I tried out a Novation Impulse earlier for awhile but returned it because the build quality just wasn't doing it for me and I wasn't a fan of the key action. I definitely had the jittery MIDI data issue. The knobs on mine were so loose they'd keep getting triggered and send MIDI data while the keyboard was just sitting there


----------



## Laurence Kelly (Aug 4, 2014)

I use an Alto Live 61 which I got from DV247 in UK as part of a bundle.
It is incredibly solidly built, and works great - I mostly use the USB connection rather than midi. It has usual PB & mod wheels & channel aftertouch.


----------



## IFM (Aug 4, 2014)

Check out the Arturia controller.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Aug 4, 2014)

I've tried out a lot of different controller keyboards over the years and my personal favorite is the Novation Remote SL MKII. Simply a great key-bed. Perfect amount of response vs "springiness" for me (I like the synth style key beds better than semi weighted or weighted piano key beds). The only shame is you must buy the Remote series (which comes with Automap - a program I personally find too buggy to use) and thus you are paying a decent amount for your controller. Their lower line stuff like the impulse for example does NOT have the same key bed and feel more like the usual plastic toys from other manufacturers, so make sure you try the actual Remote line. 

Id be curious to know how the Nektar stuff fairs as I like their idea of plugin control with no wrappers (which is what hurts the automap system IMO). I'd also LOVE to know if there are any good midi controllers that do not have knobs or faders - just a straight good feeling keyboard controller? I can't seem to find one!


----------



## JT3_Jon (Aug 4, 2014)

Mathazzar @ Mon Aug 04 said:


> I recently replaced my old MIDI keyboard with the Nektar Panorama P6...feels like a small miracle.



How is the keybed and plugin control integration? I'd love to hear more if you have the time.


----------



## Astronaut FX (Aug 4, 2014)

Dragonwind @ Mon Aug 04 said:


> Check out the Arturia controller.



+1 for the Arturia. Not only is it a nice controller, but the virtual synths included are very nice sounding and very usable.


----------



## proxima (Aug 4, 2014)

JT3_Jon @ Mon Aug 04 said:


> Mathazzar @ Mon Aug 04 said:
> 
> 
> > I recently replaced my old MIDI keyboard with the Nektar Panorama P6...feels like a small miracle.
> ...


Seconded. It seems perfect for Reason users, but what little I see from a Logic user shows that it's not nearly as well integrated (no instrument controls).


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Aug 4, 2014)

Let us know how the Nektar's keyboard feels. I've heard conflicting reports.

Mr A


----------



## proxima (Aug 4, 2014)

Tone Deaf @ Mon Aug 04 said:


> Dragonwind @ Mon Aug 04 said:
> 
> 
> > Check out the Arturia controller.
> ...


Has anyone had a chance to try both the Arturia and MPK249 (better yet, side by side)? The latter is still pretty new, but all indications are that it's very good in that price range.


----------



## mscottweber (Aug 4, 2014)

JT3_Jon @ Mon Aug 04 said:


> Mathazzar @ Mon Aug 04 said:
> 
> 
> > I recently replaced my old MIDI keyboard with the Nektar Panorama P6...feels like a small miracle.
> ...



I just recently got the Nektar Impact 61, but I haven't tried the DAW/pluggin integration yet. The keys and the knobs/faders feel great though!


----------



## livefreela (Aug 4, 2014)

re: the weird behavior, it may be worth trying an external psu vs. usb power - my akai max 49 - an otherwise great board - was experiencing similar symptoms on account of really pushing the draw of the usb bus. wall wart added, problem solved! sos reported a similar thing in their review of those new korg controllers so i don't think its an aka specific thing. the akai line is built really well btw though my max has a fairly stiff action that may not be for everyone...


----------



## jleckie (Aug 4, 2014)

Tone Deaf @ Mon Aug 04 said:


> Dragonwind @ Mon Aug 04 said:
> 
> 
> > Check out the Arturia controller.
> ...



Interesting. When searching for user reviews I see a lot of 4 and 5 stars for the Arturia KeyLab 61 in GOOGLE search but when I actually Go to either B and H, Musician's Friend,or Sweetwater or Amazon for that matter the keyboard either gets a single star review or no review at all.

In fact all of the reviews I've read about it says the keyboard falls apart in less than a month.


----------



## Muresan (Aug 5, 2014)

I would go for an older top workstation...I actually did and got a Yamaha SY77 in perfect condition for about 200 Eur...three wheels, aftertouch and a keybed made of dreams. Unless you need transport control, for which I got a Presonus Faderport anyway. Perfect addition to my Fatar SL controller.


----------



## ClaudioD (Aug 9, 2014)

Roland a-800 pro has a nice solid construction quality,
the keybed is good (roland synth action)
the knobs and fader are solid,the pads are meh

it is very reliable,

never read a bad review about it o-[][]-o


----------



## Carbs (Aug 10, 2014)

ssb @ Mon Aug 04 said:


> I had an M-Audio Oxygen 61 that started sending weird MIDI data. I then upgraded to an Axiom Air 61. It's an awesome keyboard, but it randomly freezes, forcing me to restart cubase and power the keyboard off and on. I'm probably going to return this, but I don't know what I can trust anymore after having two terrible experiences with keyboards. I'm looking at the Novation Impulse 61, but I'm seeing bad reviews out there about this one too sending jittery MIDI data or just losing functionality.
> 
> Anyone have something they're happy with?



Hi! Don't worry about the reviews that say the impulse 61 sends jittery data. I found that to be the case when I first bought mine - saw that I wasn't alone (via internet searches) and then contacted their support. They acted like they didn't know about the midi cc bugs (like the mod wheel would send random CC values if left 3/4 the way up) but I sent them links to show I didn't have a "bad" one. About 9 months later they released a firmware update and it has worked perfectly ever since! Went from a bad buy to a great purchase at that point. The semi weighted keys feel really nice.


----------



## MMMusic (Aug 10, 2014)

Not a dedicated controller keyboard, but the Roland RD-64 has got an amazing action


----------



## dp_audio (Aug 10, 2014)

Here's a review I did of the Novation Impulse line on MLR: http://musiclibraryreport.com/hardware- ... se-review/

After researching other models, I went with the Impulse 61 and haven't had any issues with jittery data whatsoever. A year later, I'm still very happy with it.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Aug 10, 2014)

Hey, sorry! Was away this weekend and didn't notice all the follow-up questions.

Regarding the plugin integration, it's as seamless as they advertise, and I'm using it primarily in Logic, not Reason. What that means is that for any plugin I load up, I can instantly control all its parameters via the knobs, with values indicated on the (lovely) screen. No setup required for this. I can also use the transport controls natively, instantiate the channel EQ (and manipulate its parameters), and adjust send levels.

The way the plugin integration works is terrific because it hooks into Logic's own way of interpreting knob/slider data for automation, which works via a series of .plist files that describe parameters. Nektar has created hundreds of custom mappings for the most common plugins, adds more all the time, and so chances are what you're using will have a custom mapping done that arranges parameters logically by page on the screen (first page of knobs will control the most often used parameters on your synth/compressor/etc.)

What's great about doing things this way instead of via a wrapper is that it works even with plugins they haven't made a custom map for—it just means the parameters don't always appear in a logical order on the knobs. If it bugs you, simply re-arranging them by hand in that .plist file solves the problem. You can also use this method to create totally customized mappings for all your plugins if you don't like the ones they've done.

It all sounds more complicated than it is. So far, I've not had to modify any of the mappings and have been thrilled by the ability to simply and immediately work with all my plugins via the keyboard instead of having to flip back to the computer for it. That was the promise with AutoMap but it was just terrible to use...I couldn't stand it. This just feels like interacting with plugins the way I've always wanted to, without having to do a bunch of mapping work.

As for the keybed feel, that's trickier to answer after only a couple of weeks with it. What I can tell you is that they're semi-weighted (vs. the synth action keys of the Alesis QS 7.1 that preceded it) and that's taking some getting used to.

That being said, because I grew up playing piano, it's a familiar and pleasant sort of halfway point between that and playing a synth. I don't feel like I'm playing any more sluggishly because of the weighting, so that's good. The keys aren't springy, have a good travel distance, and the bed is firm without being painful to hit hard. So far I've not noticed any weirdness as far as velocity response or consistency, and the only thing that I'm having a hard time getting used to is the dramatically different aftertouch response vs. my old Alesis board.

The pads are actually surprisingly nice, though I don't need them because Maschine's are better. No complaints about the knobs or buttons either, and the sliders are just orders of magnitude better than what I was used to. Having the motorized one is surprisingly useful, even if I still get freaked out when it does its little boot-up dance in the morning before I've had my coffee.

My biggest complaint is simply the size: 88 keys is too big for my desk, and 76 keys was the ideal size for my usage...it was the best part of the QS 7.1. Now I've sacrificed another 15 keys and while the functionality is much improved, I feel a bit claustrophobic at 

It's something I'll just have to get used to, because they're going to have to pry this magical plugin control out of my cold dead fingers. Or, you know, replace it with something even better. 

Just a quick sideline: the Arturia controller that others have mentioned was my second choice. Surprisingly robust build quality and great feeling keys...good value even without the included emulations.

Hope that helps!


----------

